# Just purchased two hives...



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

from Russell Apiary in Cattaraugus, New York.

Should pick them up in April I'm guessing. Lots to learn and do.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Yup lots to learn and when you think you know all there is to know they will show you thaqt you have mort yet to learn.


 Al


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

Welcome to the buzz!!


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

Good luck with your new adventure.....

I want hubby to get a couple hives. We were told that we should not get them because there are hives 1 mile east and 1- mile west from us and they should be at least 2 miles apart. This of course came from the owner of those hives. Is this true??


----------



## Usingmyrights (Jan 10, 2011)

It's possible that the two people are working on the genetics of their bees and don't want other genetics getting mixed in. I dealt with that two years ago.


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

This guy who owns the hives has been doing honey for years. He as several hundred hives out. Just happens to have some near us. I know they ship their bees from Michigan to California for the winter. Would it mess up their hives if we get some? I bought a 5 gal. Pail of honey from them last year and the price went up $35.00 from the prev. Year.


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

tell him to move 40 ,, 50 ofhis hives so you can have one .. like stop hogging the place


----------



## Redtractor (Jan 16, 2012)

Your bees will not "bother" his bees if they are within 2 miles. I am guessing he is saying 2 miles since that is typically the farthest bees with travel from their hive while foraging. This argument really shows it's holes when you see a group of hives next to each other in an apiary. 

Seed spreader good luck on your new adventure. It is a great feeling watching the girls fly to and from their new home.


----------



## mtnmenagerie (Jun 16, 2007)

Congratulations! Hope you have lots of fun with your new addition 
There are lots of good books. Beekeeping for Dummies is a good basic book. And if you're interested in a bit more of a natural approach, The Practical Beekeeper, by Michael Bush. Also, not that I don't love HST, but Beesource.com has a wonderful forum. 
I lose a lot of sleep thinking about my girls - never learn enough to be satisfied!


----------



## chefed (Jan 30, 2009)

homemaid said:


> Good luck with your new adventure.....
> 
> I want hubby to get a couple hives. We were told that we should not get them because there are hives 1 mile east and 1- mile west from us and they should be at least 2 miles apart. This of course came from the owner of those hives. Is this true??


That would be true if you got a hive from them and didn't hive them further than 3 miles initially. If you hive further than 3 for 30 days then move home they would be fine. I gave away a swarm once that came back twice before they got hived far far away.

Good Luck SeedSpreader on the new adventure!


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Not a problem with a couple of hives with in 2 miles of some one else. They just want to keep getting you to buy their honey.

Moving hives more or less than two miles is mostly myth. 
If it is done properly you can move them 50 feet and they stay where places.

 Al


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

Thanks all!


----------

